# Critical skills



## Zimboy1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Please help i am currently on a general work permit that expires in 2019 and would like to convert it to a critical skills . I have a marketing degree and i am working a s a customer relationship manager . 

If i apply for critical skill under the customer service category and register with the Marketing assiciation board will that work . 

Reason why i am applying for critical skills is to get a permanent residence faster than waiting until 2019

What paperwork would i need


----------

